# Sugar Glider Breeders...



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good breeder of suggies in Scotland? I really want a couple of these wee guys but seem to have been searching in vain!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Sugar Glider Forums - Index if you go on here i think they have an approved breeders section

x


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There seems to be a shortage of suggie breeders in Scotland, I know you have just missed the chance of a beautiful tame pair, the sellers got the female from Birmingham and the male from me in Shropshire. The only breeder I know of in Scotland is Scotshop.

Do lots of research though, these animals aren't the easiest of animals to keep if it's done properly!  Join the forum in my sig - it has LOADS of info on there


----------

